# Controlador PID con Labview o micros



## jmau (Mar 28, 2009)

Busco ayuda con respecto a como diseñar un Controlador PID mediante Labview o microprocesadores, estoy tratando de controlar el Voltaje de salida de una fuente, esta debe mantenerse en -5V y una corriente maxima de 1A, gracias de antemano, o si tienen alguna sugerencia o ejemplo practico en la cual puedo aplicar un controlador les agradeceria.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 28, 2009)

no entendi....

no sera mejor comprarte un buen regulador especial para -5vdc ?

necesitas es hacer un proyecto para aplicar un controlador ?


----------



## jmau (Mar 28, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta, mi proyecto es una aplicacion de un controlador, ya sea mediante Labview o Microcontroladores, te explico, la fuente alimenta una rampa y cuando se coloque algun elemento quimico entre los electrodos no debe haber caida de tension, la maxima corriente es de 1 A, pero si me pudieses ayudar con alguna otra aplicacion de antemano mil gracias


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 29, 2009)

imau sigo sin entender................................lo siento. tienes que ser mas explicito.

hay un regulador lm7905 que te da un amperio de salida en -5vdc.

que le mide ese aparato a los quimicos ? para que se usa ?

gracias.


----------



## Mayita2009 (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola a todos... estoy haciendo el proyecto final de carrera de ing electronica e intrumenacion.. bueno la cuestion es que tengo aue hacer un PID para un proceso de nivel pero debo utilizar el bus AS- Interface.. en el Step7 hay un asistente para utilizar un maestro y varios esclavos en AS-I el punto es que no funciona el pid y realmente no se que mas hacer.... por fa necesito de su ayuda...


----------

